# Current 2011 Routan incentives?



## Bolido (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at a 2011 Routan SE given the big discounts currently offered. What is a realistic target price for a Routan SE with RSE? How much cash is VW giving to dealers? (cannot find that info on Edmunds). Is it possible to combine these discounts with the 0% for 72months? I'm in Socal if it makes a difference.


Do you guys think The 11' Routan will be fairly reliable? I know consumer reports score for the Routan is pretty bad. This will be my first non japanese car in 15 years


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

When we bought ours (2 months ago) they were offering either $6,500 off or 0%. I had a 12k trade in so it made more sense for me to do the cash off. VW also gave me a discount (around $1,000 if I remember right) for being a loyal customer (I bought a GTI last year). So our 2011 SE with RSE was around $27,000 with the discount.

No... you cannot combine the discounts with the 0%. It's one or the other (at least here in Colorado it was).


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Try Capo VW. They worked with my wife big time to get us EXACTLY the van and deal we wanted. 

We ended up with a 2010 SE with RSE/Nav, at 0% for $30,400


----------



## Bolido (Nov 11, 2004)

Is the Routan still considered the better bang for the buck compared to the Chrysler T&C or Dodge GC?


----------



## soccerkid8502 (Jul 20, 2011)

First post. Didn't see an introduction section here. I'll post an introduction later. 

Just bought an '11 SE w/RSE two days ago. $27,224.00 before Tax, Title, License and Gap. Started at invoice, dealer offered $5K off invoice. Another dealer was a prefered USAA dealer and offered $6K off invoice. I showed the first dealer this and they took it. I had them include tint and remote start. They took care of the tint but told me that they couldn't put the factory remote start on an SE??? (I wanted it factory and therefore with warranty) They mentioned aftermarket, but I don't know if I want to go that route.

Hope this helps the OP if you haven't pulled the trigger on the van yet. Good luck.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Remote Start*

Apparently the remote start kit Chrysler has available thru Mopar.com only works on vans with a 3 button remote (no power doors or hatch), so no go on the SE. Kind of a weird way to offer the option. Here's the site: http://dodgeparts.mopar.com/dodge/grandcaravan-accessories.html

Go to 2010 electronics/remote start to see kit and installation instructions.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Today, we picked up a brand new 2011 Routan SE for $22,590 ($10,000 off sticker).


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

does it have RSE too?



Trail Ryder said:


> Today, we picked up a brand new 2011 Routan SE for $22,590 ($10,000 off sticker).


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

$10,000 off sticker is great! We purchased our 2011 SE/RSE with $8000 off msrp last week. Took some shopping around because a lot of dealers are holding on to their incentives.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

micah360 said:


> does it have RSE too?


At $22,590, I wish!!!

We were in the market for a Caravan or Chrysler Town & Country, and I just came across a local internet ad for the Routan:

http://www.dorschelvw.com/

To be honest, I barely knew that Routan existed.

The experience with Dorschel VW was pretty refreshing; this is the price ($10,000 off sticker) take it or leave it. No pressure. No haggling. No negotiating.

A comparably equipped Grand Caravan Crew was at least $4,500 more, and that is with my supplier pricing. Plus, where I live, we have to pay sales tax on the Chrysler rebates, where as there is no sales tax on the dealer discounts and VW factory to dealer incentives, which was nice.

I really like the leatherette interior much better than the Dodge / Chrysler seating materials, as well as the styling, handling calibration, and standard 3,600 pound tow capacity. This was a chargeable option on the Caravan Crew.

Also, the Routan second row seats seem more comfortable than the Stow-n-Go seats.

Dorschel VW is outside of Rochester, NY. If anyone is interested, send me a PM and I will refer you to my salesperson, who is laid back, patient, and easy to work with. I think this offer last until the end of the month or until the older inventory runs out. I got the last silver SE, there were at least 2 others picking up silver SEs the same day.

I don’t know how these things stay on the dealer’s lot. At $22,590, this IS the best minivan deal out there. Heck, some dealers want close to $20,000 for used 2008 Caravans with 40,000 miles!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I feel sick now. I can't help but wish I had waited, or at the least, got a better deal than I did. I didn't do my homework like I should have. But if I did, I probably wouldn't have bought it since I didn't know it was a chrysler until later. I guess that's kind of a silver lining. But wow, an SEL w/RSE and Nav for 30K. Crazy prices.


----------



## soccerkid8502 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steveaut said:


> But wow, an SEL w/RSE and Nav for 30K. Crazy prices.


Who got a SEL w/ RSE and Nav for $30K? Lucky!

My dealer has a bunch of '11 SE w/ RSE's on the lot. Pretty much pick your interior and color. MSRP listed on all of them is $36,605.00 which includes a $1995.00 market markup. Yeah right!
They were good right off the back though. Starting at invoice and then they talked about incentives and stuff. Went home, did a couple days worth of homework, went back in and stood my ground. Got what I wanted and we're happy with it. First van purchase and our first baby is due in Oct. 
-Soccer Dad Status-


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

soccerkid8502 said:


> Who got a SEL w/ RSE and Nav for $30K? Lucky!


That NY dealer at that link listed above has SEL w/RSE and NAV for $30,210.00. That is a great price. I don't know how VW can sell them at that price and make any money. Especially since the price of the vehicle includes 3 yrs maintenance and all the warranty they have to pay for. I don't know what type of deal they got with Chrysler, but I honestly think they are just riding out the contract.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

soccerkid8502 said:


> Who got a SEL w/ RSE and Nav for $30K? Lucky!


We got our 2010 SEL with RSE and NAV for roughly $1500 more than that(new, not used), we only got the $8K discount when we bought. It would have been just below 30K if I got the $10K incentive



Steveaut said:


> Well, I feel sick now. I can't help but wish I had waited, or at the least, got a better deal than I did. I didn't do my homework like I should have. But if I did, I probably wouldn't have bought it since I didn't know it was a chrysler until later. I guess that's kind of a silver lining. But wow, an SEL w/RSE and Nav for 30K. Crazy prices.


Hind sight is always 20/20! I'm thrilled with our deal, the extra 2K would have been nice, but not enough for me to get upset over. But I do understand


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Steveaut said:


> That NY dealer at that link listed above has SEL w/RSE and NAV for $30,210.00. That is a great price. *I don't know how VW can sell them at that price and make any money. *Especially since the price of the vehicle includes 3 yrs maintenance and all the warranty they have to pay for. I don't know what type of deal they got with Chrysler, but I honestly think they are just riding out the contract.


This time of year, they are breaking even at best.

Probably just trying to unload the 2011s before the 2012s arrive. I think this dealer had over 32 Routans on their lot when they started this deal, which ends on August 1. I think they are selling 3 to 4 CRoutons per day. By far the best automotive deal on the market today; heck some dealers want over $22K for a well equipped Chevy Cruze.

Took are first trip in the van today, over 300 miles and *we averaged 27 MPG with the A/C cranked!!!* Would have gotten over 30 MPG, if I would have stuck to the expressway for the whole trip. I'm impressed.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I usually do quite well at doing my homework, finding out what types of deals are being cut, demand, etcetera. The day we bought the Routan I did not. My wife had a strong aversion to all vans, and I wasn't much better. But we had quickly outgrown our Journey and I started thinking comfort and convenience. I talked the wife and kids into just stopping by to look at them, we would never buy. Well, it took only a few minutes and my wife and kids were hooked. I thought I was negotiating well with the salesman/dealer, but had I done some homework, I would have done much better. I talked them down 6k off sticker. My game plan has always been to negotiate the best deal I can and then walk away and sleep on it. By the next day, I can usually get an even better deal by taking the salesman/dealership out of their comfort zone and changing the game in my favor. The concept of not playing their game on their field. Well, when I did that and told the wife and kids lets go home and sleep on it, I was quickly vetoed and left to work with what I had. Funny thing is that I still got a better deal than any Chrysler, just not as good as it could have been.

Sorry, that was too long of a post.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Bolido said:


> Is the Routan still considered the better bang for the buck compared to the Chrysler T&C or Dodge GC?


Yes ... at least until the end of July.


----------



## dwozniak (Jul 29, 2011)

*How much below invoice should I expect with 0% x 72 months?*

Hello everyone...

I am really close to getting a 2011 routan. Either base SE or SE w/RSE. I will be going for the 0 down, 0% x 72 months approach. Sales guy already said he will sell the vehicle below invoice, which I found odd, but then again it looks like people are getting these guys WELL below invoice. 6-10k below invoice.

My question is... once you add in the 0% x 72 deal, how much below invoice is a good deal? I want to push the dealer but I need to know where he should break.

Thanks everyone!

Dave


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

dwozniak said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I am really close to getting a 2011 routan. Either base SE or SE w/RSE. I will be going for the 0 down, 0% x 72 months approach. Sales guy already said he will sell the vehicle below invoice, which I found odd, but then again it looks like people are getting these guys WELL below invoice. 6-10k below invoice.
> 
> ...


I got $10,000 off of MSRP on a 2011 SE on a clean deal (no trade, no haggling). If I would have picked a SE with a later build date, it would have been $9,000 off of MSRP. The RSE Package was $2,000 more.

*If I would have took the 0% financing from VW, the discount off of MSRP would have only been $6,000 (or $4,000 more). *I recently sold a vehicle outright, so I had a good down payment, and my credit union was offering 2.99% APR; so for me, taking the full discount and passing on the 0% was a "no brainer."

I think the dealership said that they could get me 4.24% APR with the full discount.

To get rid of the 2011 Routans, VW is offering some huge factory to dealer incentives that many dealers try to keep for themselves.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Trail Ryder said:


> I got $10,000 off of MSRP on a 2011 SE on a clean deal (no trade, no haggling). If I would have picked a SE with a later build date, it would have been $9,000 off of MSRP. The RSE Package was $2,000 more.
> 
> *If I would have took the 0% financing from VW, the discount off of MSRP would have only been $6,000 (or $4,000 more). *I recently sold a vehicle outright, so I had a good down payment, and my credit union was offering 2.99% APR; so for me, taking the full discount and passing on the 0% was a "no brainer."
> 
> ...


These huge discounts makes me wonder if VW is dumping the Routan in 2012. ??


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

higgledy said:


> These huge discounts makes me wonder if VW is dumping the Routan in 2012. ??


I don't think VW has any long term plans to keep the Routan. I think its only a contractual obligation at this point. Since I bought my Routan, VW has had to deeply discount the Routans every month just to keep them moving. It's much more than just end of the model year promotions. It's unfortunate too, because I think the Routan is better than the Chrysler, yet the Chrysler products move faster and with less discount. Go figure. 

Obviously, VW had high hopes for the Routan initially, as does every car company that introduces a new model. On paper it looked like it would work, but for whatever reason, it didn't. VW was initially producing the Routans at a higher rate. That dropped within months when they couldn't move them off the lots. They spent money advertising and it didn't help. Buyers seem to like the Routan once they try it out, but it seems hard to get prospects to give it a try. 

The previous reports were that VW had a 5 year contract. No one really knows what the contract includes. It is likely that the contract includes some buyout options and/or a total build option. If this is the case, which VW's lawyers are certainly smart enough to have an escape clause included in the negotiations, then VW MAY have the following options:

1. Ride out the contract term, ie, 5 years, taking it to 2013 model year;
2. Buy out the contract under the terms, there may be a graduating scale built in;
3. Negotiate a buyout of the contract, which is unlikely unless in the early years but becomes economically possible as the years tick away; and
4. If there is a total build option, VW can deeply discount the Routans to unload them and satisfy the contract (You can guess which one I am intimating).

Car companies cannot deeply discount like VW has done for the Routan and make money. It's a numbers game and VW will do what's best for their mission.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Or I can just be wrong.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

To be honest, I was looking at Grand Caravans and barely new that the Routan (it's twin) even existed. Then I stumbled across this $10K off deal and took a look, and WOW ... nice vehicle, nice price. And I actually prefer leatherette to cloth or leather.

I have never owned a VW before, but have been lusting after a TDI Sportwagen for years though.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Trail Ryder said:


> I have never owned a VW before


...and you still don't own a VW.  Not being a smart ass, just trying to have a little fun. I fell in love with the 1983 GTI, but I was just a kid. I've only been able to afford one in the past five years, but now I got a family.  Who knows maybe I'll strike oil digging in my garden. :banghead:


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Steveaut said:


> Or I can just be wrong.


Wrong or right as soon as VW drops the Routan you can kiss any decent resale value goodbye. But I agree the Routan is nicer than the Chrysler and the Dodge. Heck have you looked at that crap Honda is pushing? Don't get me wrong I've always like Honda but the new Odyssey is incredibly plastic-ie interior, crap transmission, weak engine, impossible dealers. All at a premium price. As far as minivans go, and for the money, The Routan can't be beat.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I know it is not a real VW.

I will say the Town & Country Touring-L and Limited definitely had the most luxurious interior, whereas the Dodge just felt and looked cheap.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the best thing to do is take the 8,9, or 10K off and shop the loan around. We applied online at capital one and were approved at something like 2.39%, when we told the dealer we had our own financing they asked to try to beat the rate. They came back to us at 2.25%, so we took the loan thru them instead. Don't be afraid to ask them to beat your outside financing, tell them to make it worth it. It's all a numbers game, you just need to work it in your favor or what works for you!


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

We never owned a VW either, nor anyone in my family.

I bought because of the price, the leatherette interior, and the fact the 2nd row seats are full sized, and not those lawn chair stow n go seats. 

Also, 90% of the parts and service are cheaper and readily available at any Chrysler dealership once the warranty ends, if necessary.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Perception*

When the Routan first came out, I looked at it, liked it, but felt it was priced too high, and bought a '10 Grand Caravan, saving about $5k. Then on the way to the Dodge dealer to buy a new DGC, replacing my DGC that was totaled, my wife and I stopped at the VW dealer to so I could show her the VW, and she liked it right away, and the dealer was willing to work out a better deal than I would have gotten at the Dodge dealer. I had the perception that Routans were too expensive, and I wonder if other Chrysler van buyers might have had that same perception, and passed on the Routan without even giving it a try. Maybe that explains the poor sales numbers compared to the Chrysler and Dodge vans. Any others feel the same? Comments? Also, the Routan commercials didn't seem to connect with Chrysler van buyers. The impresion I got was that VW was trying to pull sales from Honda and Toyota, and those buyers were too loyal to switch.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Still curious is VW will build a minivan in Chattanooga, it has been hinted at. They are looking at a 7 passenger SUV and possibly a minivan. If they do it, I wonder if they will keep the Routan name or come up with something new.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

RE: different prices and incentives. There are some constants in what the dealer can take off of MSRP. One is the normal markup (around $1400 or so for an SE with RSE). Then there is the dealer hold back which is another couple of percents. In many months there is dealer cash which many dealers will offer the customer if the customer does not take the 0% financing. ("You get the rate or the 'bate" as one GM put it.) The amount of cash can and does vary from month to month. For July and August that amount is $4500. Also, there may be additional incentives, such as loyalty money. These come and go from one month to the next. One final amount of money that some dealers use to further reduce the price of the vehicle is the result of dealers getting an additional amount from the factory for selling certain numbers of Routans per month. These are tiered levels. So a dealer that sells 25 has more money he can offer off the price than the dealer that sells 10, if that dealer chooses so to do. There may also be additional regional incentives as well. I am not a VW salesman, but rather a VW enthusiast. I am just posting this so that there may be a better understanding of how some dealers can offer the vehicles at a lower price than another without taking a huge loss. Don't think that your dealer didn't give you the best deal he could just because someone else got $1000-$2000 more off the price of their vehicle from another dealer.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

We test drove one today, going to shop around for the right price for an SE after seeing how much off MSRP you guys are getting it for.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> I had the perception that Routans were too expensive, and I wonder if other Chrysler van buyers might have had that same perception, and passed on the Routan without even giving it a try. Maybe that explains the poor sales numbers compared to the Chrysler and Dodge vans. Any others feel the same? Comments? Also, the Routan commercials didn't seem to connect with Chrysler van buyers. The impresion I got was that VW was trying to pull sales from Honda and Toyota, and those buyers were too loyal to switch.


Commercials???? What, Where? I haven't seen one sine 2009 when the Routan came out let alone a local dealer advertising them. I watched the VW commercials online. When was the last time anyone saw a commercial solely for the Routan? I know a few folks who wanted the Routan but got a DGC instead because they were cheaper. Two weeks later we went to the same VW dealer and bought our Routan SEL for real close to the same amount, but we have the monroof and power 3rd row and Dual RSE, NAV and leather not cloth seats and the list goes on. You can't sell a car if you don't advertise it. 

Personally I think the Brooke Shields commercials are funny, on the entertainment side.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Brooke+Shields+Volkswagen+Routan&aq=f


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I went 105 miles out of town, up towards Cleveland, OH to get ours. The dealer we purchased from said they sell at a slight loss, as the volume incentives you mentioned covers that loss, and they hope their profit comes from financing and warranty sales. 

It is absolutely true that VW offers volume incentives to dealers on this model, so shopping around makes sense. However, the dealer I bought from was in a small town in Ohio that does a ton of internet sales - it is not always the biggest dealership.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

You're right about the Routan commercials, starring Brook Shields if I remember correctly. I was reffering to the original commercials from '08-'09. Haven't seen any since then. Yeah, I see you mentioned Brook Shields. I have to agree they didn't hit the mark.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Just picked up a grey SE with navigation and RSE, birthday present for my wife. Paid $29k before taxes, with 0% for 72 months. She loves it and wont let me drive it .


----------



## bsmart (Sep 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

Just want to say thanks to everyone regarding prices paid and dealership info. We picked up our new Routan last Saturday. Very pleased so far!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

My wife and I are in the market for a Routan SE base and test drove one last night. We were impressed for the road feel considering it was a minivan. My dealer did tell me though that the 10k will get extended past 8/31 since so many dealers have a ton of these on the lot. I am still in a lease for my sportwagen so I am going to gamble and wait another month. If I remember correctly when they did the 10k off in the past they even combined special financing. I actually got my dealer to confirm that it did in fact happen last year. With my wife losing her job soon since her company was purchased out by a competitor every cent of savings counts.


----------

